# Free to a good home



## Billyjimbob (Apr 20, 2007)

*chek it sight*

PM Sent


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

PM Returned.

I'd like it to go to someone from here in Ontario. But if no one steps up, it will be going to whomever.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*very generous of you .....*

I'm sure you'll find a good home for it


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

*A Few More Things!*

I have a couple more items to add to the list:

30" Easton tapered aluminum stabilizer

36" Easton tapered aluminum stabilizer

1400 Toxonics Target sight: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...r Sale/?action=view&current=ToxonicsSight.jpg


All free to an up and coming, junior shooter.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Just a little disclaimer:

If you are a minor and are interested in this stuff. You will need to have your parents get in touch with me to give me permission before I can send you anything.


I'm going to try and make it to The Bow Shop next Saturday if anyone would like to pick the stuff up there.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Very generous Mopar. This is what makes AT go 'round.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

ecm said:


> Very generous Mopar. This is what makes AT go 'round.


+1

Exactly!

:thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> +1
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Guys.
It looks like Iron mike is getting the Check It for one of his girls and Dodge-3D is getting the Toxonics.

Stabilizers still up for grabs.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Stabilizers*

Matty;

Sent a PM on the stabs.

Thanks for being an upstanding guy, we have many, but need more like you on here.:cocktail::cocktail:

Rob


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

3D-GURU said:


> Matty;
> 
> Sent a PM on the stabs.
> 
> ...


30" stabilizer is going to 3d-Guru.

36" still up for grabs.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Matt


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

cool thing that youre doin"


----------

